# Florida Universal Background Check Bill: Is it Idiocy or Malignancy?



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/florida-background-check-bill-idiocy-or-malignancy/


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

> Rep. Margaret Good has filed House Bill 451. Her apparent _intent_ (to give her the benefit of the doubt) is to require universal preemptively-prove-your-innocence background checks on all firearm sales. She complains, "This is the. third. time. I've filed this legislation."
> 
> I think I see why this keeps failing. It's a poorly written mess that appears to conflict with federal law. Possibly on as many as three points (it could be more, but I stopped reading). Good claims to be an attorney, but her area of expertise is clearly not firearms law.


I am going with calling it idiocy. But, that has never stopped an idiot before, so why should it stop her?


----------

